
Ask HN: Over Commitment as 2020 Resolution - focus2020
Hello HN,
   This year i am planning to over commit to side projects and learning ML without any entertainment (no netflix or any tech or political news sites) for a  year. Has anyone tried it. Thoughts and advice.
======
pfarrell
An admirable goal. Depending on your current consumption, you could be setting
yourself up for failure.

A more balanced resolution could be at least 1 hour dedicated to ML or side
projects per day, no excuses. I did that for six months to learn to play the
banjo. Also, I would make sure to set up a distraction free environment and 1x
per week, set your weekly goals to stay on target (I.e don’t go down a rabbit
hole unless the rabbit hole is the goal)

